# No wireless connection after virus



## blmpclrk (May 31, 2008)

Hi folks,

I did a fresh install of Windows 7 after getting frustrated with trying to remove a virus. Everything is great except I'm getting a "no connections are available" message when trying to connect to the internet.

Everything is the same as before the virus except for this issue. It connects fine wired. Other computers connect to the wireless router just fine.

In device manager everything looks normal. No errors detected anywhere. I've disabled/enabled. Uninstalled and restarted computer. Uninstalled driver and restarted.

I've looked a long time for a solution but haven't found one yet.

It's a Gateway laptop. Running Windows 7. Not sure what else to include. Again, everything was fine before reinstalling OS after having a virus.

Thanks for any advice you can give.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF!

Pls. restart your computer and boot up to Safe Mode with Networking. In here, try to wireless connect to the Internet.

While in the Safe Mode, pls check something from Device Manager.
Click on Start, right click My Computer => Properties => Hardware tab => Device Manager => find your Network Adapters or Network Controller and expand it. Do you see any symbols here with a ! or ?

Pls. post update.


----------



## blmpclrk (May 31, 2008)

I did as you said and it still won't connect in safe mode with networking.

Looking in device manager there there are no symbols. It's still showing "This device is working properly."

Any more suggestions?

Thanks you.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

More troubleshooting tips for you to try in this Order. You may stop and there's no need to proceed if it works:

Is your computer the only one that's experiencing this issue?

Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.

Pls. disable any Firewall or Security Software such as Norton, zone alarm if you have any.

If none of the above works, is there a USB wireless ethernet adapter that you can borrow nearby, then install it in your computer just to test the wireless connection?

Pls. post update.


----------



## blmpclrk (May 31, 2008)

_Is your computer the only one that's experiencing this issue?_

Yes. My friend's computer is not having any problems connecting to the wireless network at all. Another friend also came by and was able to connect theirs with no issues.

_Try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured.
Here's a guide=> Click on Start select Control Panel. Select the Network and Internet option and then click the Network and Sharing Center. In the tasks on the left click Manage Wireless Networks. Click your network name in the list, then right-click and select Remove Network. This will clear out the profile. Then go back to the Network and Sharing Center and click Connect to a network and reconnect to your network.
_

I did as you said and when I got to the "Manage Wireless Networks" there were none at all there to manage. Just to clarify my problem, my wireless card even though it appears to be "working properly", is not detecting ANY networks at all.

Thanks again for responding and I look forward to any more suggestions. This is really frustrating.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you tried these last 2 that I suggested?

Pls. disable any Firewall or Security Software such as Norton, zone alarm if you have any.

If none of the above works, is there a USB wireless ethernet adapter that you can borrow nearby, then install it in your computer just to test the wireless connection?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, paste a screen shot of the *Network* screen here.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## blmpclrk (May 31, 2008)

2xgrump said:


> Have you tried these last 2 that I suggested?
> 
> Pls. disable any Firewall or Security Software such as Norton, zone alarm if you have any.
> 
> If none of the above works, is there a USB wireless ethernet adapter that you can borrow nearby, then install it in your computer just to test the wireless connection?


Sorry I didn't include answers to these before.

I use Kaspersky and yes I disabled it also.

I don't have access to a USB wireless ethernet adapter. Sorry.

Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We'll wait for the Xirrus Wi-Fi Report then we'll proceed for more troubleshooting.


----------



## blmpclrk (May 31, 2008)

This looks like a cool utility. I'll paste a shot of the screen if you think it's necessary but it doesn't show anything. Everything is N/A and no networks are showing up at all.

Thanks to you too for the extremely quick response.


----------



## blmpclrk (May 31, 2008)

Wow folks,

I saw a post elsewhere that recommended trying Fn+F2.

It worked!!

It toggles the wireless capabilities on this laptop. You guys probably already knew this and figured that I had already tried it. I had no idea. I tried sooo many other technical options.

Anyway, thank you for giving me assistance. As you can see, I've been a member for quite a while but this was the first time that I've had to ask a question myself. I usually find my answers in other posts you've helped in.

Thanks again and keep up the great work!!
blmpclrk


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Glad to hear that. Thanks for the update.

and You're welcome!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Gee, we were so busy debugging complicated things we forgot the simple stuff! :grin:


----------



## xotoxo (Jul 29, 2013)

2xg said:


> Hello and welcome to TSF!
> 
> Pls. restart your computer and boot up to Safe Mode with Networking. In here, try to wireless connect to the Internet.
> 
> ...



I see the ! What do I do from there?! Please help!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

xotoxo said:


> I see the ! What do I do from there?! Please help!


This Thread shall be Closed, you are being assisted *here*. Thanks creating a new Thread.


----------

